# Chevy Cruz throttle body



## Phoenix dave (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone 
Wanting to know if anyone knows when the tps on a Cruz starts going into limp mood if it will eventually stop all together. Or will u be able to pull over shut off car let it rest until I have time to fix it in a couple weeks?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just park the car until your ready for all installs and you should be fine. Do you have a new sensor already?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenix dave said:


> Hi everyone
> Wanting to know if anyone knows when the tps on a Cruz starts going into limp mood if it will eventually stop all together. Or will u be able to pull over shut off car let it rest until I have time to fix it in a couple weeks?











Chevy Cruze P0122: TPS “A” Circuit Low Input | Drivetrain Resource


P0122 is a common trouble code with the Chevy Cruze. It's an OBDII code that references issues with the Throttle Position Sensor (TPS). It is relatively serious problem since it can leave your vehicle stranded or severely limited. OBDII code P0122 is a serious problem that requires serious...




www.700r4transmissionhq.com












Chevy Cruze P0123: TPS “A” Circuit → High Input | Drivetrain Resource


P0123 is a relatively common OBD-II code. It's generic, which means it has the same meaning for the Chevy Cruze as it would any other vehicle. It's an OBDII code that references issues with the Throttle Position Sensor (TPS). It is relatively serious problem since it can leave your vehicle...




www.700r4transmissionhq.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine wouldn't go over 10 mph when the throttle body failed.


----------

